# chain gets stuck between frame and crank.



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

Happened couple times since ive gotten the bike. Riding along, and chain comes off FD and gets stuck between the crank and the frame. Caused some deep gouges on the frame. Anything I can do about this? Pics coming soon...


----------



## Carbon Ken (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate when that happens! It happened quite frequently on my old Gary Fisher Sugar 3.

I was able to reduce these occurrences by adjusting the limit screw on my front derailleur but the thing that made the biggest difference was switching cranksets.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

that's called chain suck. If you did a search, I'm sure you'd find 1000 posts on the topic.

My experience: first, lube your chain. Poorly lubed chain is the #1 cause. Second, look at your chainrings, whichever one it happens in, most commonly the granny but I've had it in the middle, as they wear little hooks can form on the teeth - again riding with a poorly lubed chain makes this happen faster. You may need to replace the offending rings. 
third, try and stay in the middle ring except when you really need granny - if there is an equal gear in middle or small ring, use the middle.


----------



## Sisco_28601 (Mar 16, 2007)

evan811 said:


> Anything I can do about this?


Are you asking what to do about the gouges in the frame? Not a whole lot I'm affraid... It used to happen a lot on a GT LTS-1 I had and the swingarm is all chewed-up. In my opinion, it's just cosmetic though.

Try to get your deraileur adjusted right, keep that drive train clean and lubed-up and it shouldn't happen as much...


----------



## fern2legit2quit (May 8, 2007)

You could also get a Lizard Skin chainstay protector to minimize the damage to your bike. They cost about $10 or less. Not very attractive, but they do a good job.


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

fern2legit2quit said:


> You could also get a Lizard Skin chainstay protector to minimize the damage to your bike. They cost about $10 or less. Not very attractive, but they do a good job.


yeah I have one, but where it gets stuck is too far up, closer to the BB, ill post pics soon...
thanks for the help.


----------



## Man-Do (Jan 21, 2007)

My buddy has a GF Cake that was notorious for chain suck. His LBS put a couple of zip ties around the frame in the chain suck area, it keeps the chain off the paint. He's had it that was for a couple of years with no problems since.


----------



## Geist262 (Feb 16, 2004)

It seems like most GF bikes have an unusual amount of chainsuck. IMHO, it has something to do with the genesis geometry. The sick thing is that you buy a 1500 dollar rig and have to put zip ties on the frame to prevent it.


----------



## XC-SOB (May 8, 2007)

I went through two GF sugar warranty frame replacements including countless swapping of chains, chainrings, BB's, cranksets and manipulations of the chainline. Chain drop/suck prevailed. The problem was finally resolved by getting rid of the bike and buying an Ells :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

Joules said:


> that's called chain suck. If you did a search, I'm sure you'd find 1000 posts on the topic.


 Could be chain suck, but not necessarily .... I've experienced this in the past on my Fuel, but it's more from the chain dropping off of the small ring (shifting from middle to small) than from "classic" chain suck. I narrowed the occurances down to when shifting from mid to small while on the largest few rear cogs and under load, i.e. headed uphill ... found that by shifting to small ring sooner (while in a smaller cog in the rear) and fine tuning front dr prevents it, anymore. Yeah, my frame is gouged up a bit around the BB, but wth.... it's a mtb, no ?? (and at least alu won't rust  )


----------

